# Revolution sensor on the automatic transmission will not come off



## Dan177 (Jan 30, 2011)

1995 Nissan Maxima.

Revolution sensor on the automatic transmission will not come off (after removing retaining bolt of course). It will rotate no problem but will not lift out of the port.

I don't want to force it. Is there an O-Ring which may cause it to be tight on removal/installation?

Any other issues that would cause it to stick in place

thanks in advance for your help


----------

